# M40,M25,M20



## dmet (Mar 25, 2013)

we will be leaving Cheltenham friday 23rd may in the motorhome for our trip to Austria, Im ok with the traffic this end of the journey but just wanted to know how long should it take me from when I get to the M25 onwards to folkstone on a Friday afternoon, should hit the M25 around 3ish. Just not sure what time to book our outwards train


Dave


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Depends on the traffic and weather, but I'd allow a good three hours to get round, you might be surprised and do it quicker. It's the shortest way round but also the busiest.

Peter


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

dmet said:


> we will be leaving Cheltenham friday 23rd may in the motorhome for our trip to Austria, Im ok with the traffic this end of the journey but just wanted to know how long should it take me from when I get to the M25 onwards to folkstone on a Friday afternoon, should hit the M25 around 3ish. Just not sure what time to book our outwards train
> 
> Dave


Dave

No doubt you have your reasons for going round the M25(anywhere, any direction) at 1500 on a Friday afternoon, but I would never choose to do it.

However based on my experience of having done it often, when driving professionally and with no choice, I would agree with Peter and allow 3 hours and be pleasantly surprised with less.

Geoff


----------



## dmet (Mar 25, 2013)

Geoff

I don't want to be on the M25 at that time of day,but it would mean both me and the wife taking extra days holidays from work which we would rather keep to have more holidays away another time of the year


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

On a day with no hold- ups it should be about 1 1/2 hours from the M40 (I normally do it from here in 2 1/4 with about and hour from the M23 junction). Allow an hour extra and book the train for another hour after that. You can go up to 2 hours before your booked time, so it gives you some leeway. 

Btw - you missed the m26!


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

That section of the M25 at 3.00pm on a Friday is about the worst possible option. 

My advice would be to either book a train for 11pm or so, then try to arrive at Folkestone around 8.30pm. This will mean the M25 traffic will have reduced to a trickle by the time you hit it and the M25 part of your journey will take about 1 to 1.5 hrs. You'll be put onto the next available train if you arrive 2hrs before your booked departure and should be in Calais by 10.30pm, just in time to get settled for the night and be off on the road first thing next morning.

The other alternative would be to arrive at the Folkstone services by about 4pm and either book an early train or park up there for a couple of hours (free up to 2 hrs) and have a bite to eat.

We do the trip regularly from Hampshire/Surrey border and it takes us between 1.5 and 1.75 hrs leaving here after 6.30pm. We join the M25 at J10 (A3).

PS: From the M40 you'll be better going anti-clockwise via Heathrow anf Gatwick signs rather than risk long delays at Dartford.

PPS: Instead of travelling via the M40, you'd be better going via A417 to Swindon, M4 to Bracknell, A332 to M3, then M3 to M25.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Uh- oh, is that bank holiday weekend? Oh dear..... :lol:


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

Take no notice of the others
Yes it will be busy but providing there are no major hold ups it all flows smoothly. 
Thousands of motorists do it every week without trouble.


----------



## flyinghigh (Dec 10, 2012)

Perhaps stating the obvious but I would use the the M26 link between the M25 and M20, and just in case you are not aware there is a a 50mph limit between the M23 and the M26 with very slow traffic even at the best of times, unfortunately friday day afternoon is the worse of times ,


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Gaspode said

"PPS: Instead of travelling via the M40, you'd be better going via A417 to Swindon, M4 to Bracknell, A332 to M3, then M3 to M25."

He is absolutely correct. You miss any potential delays from M25 J16 down to J10 ( J13 clockwise can be bad on a Fri afternoon) and you only have to do J10 to J5(M26) then M20.

Geoff


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

nicholsong said:


> ( J13 clockwise can be bad on a Fri afternoon)


I think you mean "anti-clockwise" Geoff - although I've no doubt it's almost as bad clockwise. :lol: It's really a stretch that's best avoided if at all possible.

When you use that stretch of the M25 regularly you soon learn which bits to avoid at what times and Friday afternoon is a real stinker. We arranged to meet a friend at the Folkestone services a couple of years ago en-route to Calais, he was travelling from the midlands. I told him what time to leave and which way to come but he preferred to do his own thing. He turned up 3hrs late and nearly missed the train although he was on schedule when he joined the M25 from the M40 - and that wasn't even a Friday. 8O

All you need to do is make your journey three hours later and the whole experience is transformed.


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Agree with previous posts do 417 down to Swindon, M4 M25, M26. M20. Do not go down through Bracknel as its a total snarl up on Fridays, stick to the M4 / M25.

We always set of late and get to the M25 about 7pm and get round without any issues, we get the 10pm ferry/ train and stop at city Europe for the night, stock up in the morning and get on our way.

If your going via Dunkirk use the aire in Gravelines and fuel/food at Auchen Dunkirk

Safe trip

Andy


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Bubblehead said:


> Do not go down through Bracknel as its a total snarl up on Fridays, stick to the M4 / M25.


You may have a point there Andy. :?

Problem is that the stretch of the M25 between M4 and M3 can also be a nightmare late afternoon, maybe not a lot to choose between them. The main point is to time it right, later the better. The rest of your advice is spot-on.


----------



## delawaredandy (Oct 12, 2012)

I agree with bubblehead avoid Bracknell to Bagshot road (A322) on a Friday as it can be a complete bloody nightmare, also the A329M link motorway from the M4 to A322 through Bracknell is just as bad take it from someone who lives nearby.

M


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Thanks guys I couldn't remember the names of the roads that take you from M4 to M3 despite spending many hours there cursing the stupid satnag!


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

gaspode said:


> nicholsong said:
> 
> 
> > ( J13 clockwise can be bad on a Fri afternoon)
> ...


Admonished! Of course 'anticlockwise' - hang head in shame 

Geoff


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Sometimes, the Rat Runs can take muck longer.
Just as well take the road to Swindon, then M4 to M25 then just head south (anti clockwise)


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

I can't believe this question, How can anyone predict what is going to happen on any of these motorways/roads.

How can anyone be so stupid to ask such a question? those that have answered are just as stupid.

An accident can happen anytime with the road being closed for hours.

Common sense prevails, or as we say in Scotland: Use yer heid!


Drew


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

I have a simple policy; take the time that you would expect for the journey allowing for traffic delays etc and then double it. Four hours early is much better than four minutes late.
Gerry


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Anybody got a piece of string?


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Dave,

There is no answer to your question, no-one can predict what may happen on our motorways. 

Recently on the A31 a two hour journey took six hours due to a fatality, the police just close the road and forget about the motorists who are stranded, last year a journey of 3/4 of an hour took me 3 hours due to an accident.

I'm sorry if I have offended anyone in my previous post, but as I have stated I speak from experience.

Drew


----------



## dmet (Mar 25, 2013)

I think it would be stupid if I didn't ask and then found out on the day that it was the wrong time of the day to travel.im so sorry for not knowing what the traffic would be like at that time of day drew,I didn't ask what if there was an accident,just what people thought


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

Hiya

We usually head for the tunnel on a Friday afternoon and have seen a good few hold-ups along the way. Because of where we live we use the M40 and as a rough estimate we always allow about four hours to get from the Oxford services to Folkstone.

Having said that we always book the latest train so that if we arrive early we can book on at little extra charge - if you use the train the same day the staff can be more flexible with their pricing deals.

Last year there were loads of road works between the M4 and the M20 that slowed things up. Does anyone know if they are finished or nearly so?


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

dmet said:


> I think it would be stupid if I didn't ask and then found out on the day that it was the wrong time of the day to travel.im so sorry for not knowing what the traffic would be like at that time of day drew,I didn't ask what if there was an accident,just what people thought


The only time you will be able to get a definitive answer to your question is when you have arrived at the terminal.

NOBODY can predict what traffic will be like on any road any time before they are on that road.

The person who does manage to do it, will be richer than Bill Gates in a lot less time than it took Bill Gates.

The only time you can be ANYWHERE near sure to have an "easy" ( :lol: ) run around the M.25 is in the middle of the night.


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

Drew said:


> Dave,
> 
> There is no answer to your question, no-one can predict what may happen on our motorways.
> 
> ...


whoah.
Do you you live in Scotland ot Dorset ?

In any event my comments originated from real experience of 35 years driving on this stretch of road day and night 365 days a year .Not talking bxxxxcks.
Just trying to help the OP.Although now located when in UK in North Yorks I still drive this road on Fridays and mostly get away with it !


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Dave,

I gave a truthful answer, there is no point in giving an answer without pointing what might happen. An accident might happen anytime and must be taken into consideration when travelling, especially when you must be on the dockside to board a boat at a given time.

Rat runs and diversions are useless when you are on a motorway that is blocked off because of an accident, you are stranded for as long as it takes to clear the obstruction.

Sorry if If I have offended you, think about the consequences if you are in between junctions on a motorway with a pile up in front of you? or behind you?

Drew


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Brian,

In my opinion you are talking s**t, (through a hole in your head.) you have been lucky in your 35 years of driving. Some people have been unlucky when they have have just picked up a brand new car and someone drives into it.

I am Scottish and proud of it.

I live in Dosey Dorset, and love it.

You are a better man than me or anyone else for that matter if you can predict what might happen on a road at anytime.

Can I take it that your middle name is ??? I live in the present, (2014) not in the past.

Say what you like, accidents can happen anytime and close a road for hours.

Drew


----------



## spence (May 25, 2008)

When leaving Bristol I allow 4 hours. Have done it many times but if you do get held up on the M25 or M20 with operation stack there is nothing you can do and Eurotunnel are great. They put you on the next service. We were over 4 hours late in the snow and they put us onto the next train.

I don't bother getting off the M4 and going up the M3 anymore unless I am in the car not the van. Just cant be bothered to keep stopping at lights and roundabouts.

Hope that helps.

Spence


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

Drew said:


> Brian,
> 
> In my opinion you are talking s**t, (through a hole in your head.) you have been lucky in your 35 years of driving. Some people have been unlucky when they have have just picked up a brand new car and someone drives into it.
> 
> ...


hey just calm down and read what I originally said as its not that much different from your comments. You are in danger of making yourself look a prat. And actually I do live right in the present and dont need lessons on the likelihood of accidents and holdups on motorways having been caught up in many incidents over the years.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Go with the Gaspode option and you'll be able to relax. 

Why start your holiday with stress about missing your train?


----------

